# A little moral support for this lady?



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2926471/Woman-appeals-donations-strangers-afford-IVF-refused-treatment-NHS.html

This woman is being flayed alive by the DM contingent who are actually comparing having a baby to buying a flat. Apparently we should all accept our childlessness and focus on working til we drop to pay for their pensions whilst hanging our heads in shame at the idea we might ever be deserving of treatment on the NHS.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I hate DM, the commenters are so vitriolic and hate-filled it terrifies me, hence I no longer go on their website (despite the Showbiz page previously being my guily pleasure lunchbreak treat!). So many ignorant and unkind comments, oh if only we were all as saintly as their readership seem to consider themselves...


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

DM readers are the most dangerous voters: the ignorant middle class. Scrolling through the comments, I can not believe someone has said IVF on the NHS takes away treatment from cancer patients. And of course there are suggestions that IVF along with cosmetic surgery should not be funded.

It makes me so angry! Boycott the DM! x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't let it get to you  

I won't read it because I always think every click on their site is an extra few pennies for the DM from the advertisers.

I feel sorry for the lady, but they do say no publicity is bad publicity: for every person who is mean, there will be someone else reading it who feels empathy or sympathy and maybe a few who want to help her.

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow I'm speechless. I actually used to read the dm every morning and it brought back my anxiety from reading certain articles (sounds stupid I know) but I'm one of them who believed everything I read and though people say don't believe everything you read I did. I'd read articles and either get angry with what was written or terrified. I hope the horrible commenters never have to go through the pain this lady AND us has to go through. The only site I trust to talk about things are now only this site. I understand everyone has an opinion with ivf funding ext but if the boot was on the other foot these people may have a different opinion. I would say to the hate commenters to come on this site and have a read of what us ladies have been through and still going through!


----------



## Dancing duck (Sep 12, 2014)

It is sad that some people feel this way - can only assume that they have not faced the sadness of infertility themselves. 
The NHS should be there for everyone who has a medical problem regardless of what it might be however it seems that for some of us funding ourselves for the treatment of our medical problems is our only option whether we can afford it or not and it seems to be viewed as a trivial luxury to these types of people.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I sometimes think they should do a system similar to tuition fees or career loans, it would help people who have to pay, and stop people moaning about people getting it. Maybe if everyone could have 2 NHS goes and make everywhere equal, and then the third onwards could be on an interest free loan (tax deductible) or something it would be better. After all, they let people with children buy childcare vouchers out of their pre-tax salary, so why they can't do something similar for the very small minority of people who need fertility treatment.  

Although all those anti-IVF types probably wouldn't be so angry if they actually took a moment to comprehend having no choice about having children, or the massive disparity between how fertility treatment is provided throughout the county.

Don't let it get to you ladies, I honestly think most of the self-righteous commentators are probably very sad lonely people sat at home behind their computers living a life that makes them very unhappy and is nothing like what they portray to the world. 

Xxx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

DM are just evil and totally anti society or any form of community. Ivf need is based on medical grounds. Its pointless trying to argue against those writers as they just want to help their mates in government privatise the whole thing so that none of us will get treatment unless we pay thousands to their corporates. The comments are from people who assume it'll never happen to them and theirs but can't grasp the fact that we ALL contribute to the NHS. A desire to have a child is a basic human want.
Plus there's rarely any debate about fixing some poor old insurance salesman when he's been self inflicting heavy drinking on himself for years.

Argh the DM just sets me off..


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

She's 28. Why doesn't she egg share?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Interesting, just this week I was reading an article about Depression on the Daily Mail (out of sheer boredom as I try to stay well away from it!) as usual I couldnt BELIEVE the comments, the judgemental, heartless, disgusting troll like comments...so much so that I went into a really bad state of anxiety I was getting so angry about it, its easy to say dont read it, ignore them, but how on earth are there people like this out there?! 

I was thinking of starting a Change petition to remove all ability to comment? Freedom of speech has gone too far, as too many people are using it to just hurt others.
I cant forget about the comments Ive already read relating to this article...and the amount of people in favour of that best rated comment?!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Scorpy, you know trolls will be trolls... If it's making you anxious just do yourself a favour and don't read that trash, I know easier said than done, it's like meth! I share those feelings - why say something nasty that just hurts people, but then again those are just armchair activists x


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

So many idiots in need of red arrows.  I'm going to donate just to spite the trolls because hunting them down is illegal.


----------

